# 2ww - Pineapple juice & Brazil nuts???



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am 2dpt and just wondering if I should carry on drinking fresh pineapple juice & brazil nuts As everyone else on here, so desperate for this to work!!                
Also, if anyone has any other advice to offer, re 'ways to help things along', I would love to hear them!!!
Big Thanks and  to all
xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Emma I had one small glass of fresh pineapple juice and five brazil nuts a day right through 2ww.
Not sure If it helped but who knows!
Good luck! Xxxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh fab! Will carry on with it then.
Thanks Staceyemma. Hope you and baby are doing well?! I am so pleased for you!
Fingers crossed we get our BFP too. An agonising 10 flippin days to wait......
xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

It won't hurt to carry on  

I'm sure you will get your BFP your embies sound fab and you're young


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much hun, really appreciate that!

Love your profile pic btw. Hahaha 

x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Emma   I'm pretty certain you should stop the pineapple juice as it can cause uterine contractions. Hopefully someone will pop on who knows for sure.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks hun!

Does anyone reading this know for sure?? Thanks guys

x


----------



## M E L (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Emma,

Just popped on here and saw your post. I read somewhere else just yesterday (although can't remember where I read it) that it is something that is in the core of the pineapple that can cause these contractions but this part of the pineapple is apparently destroyed when the juice is made. Therefore the juice is safe. Don't quote me on that - worth a 'google', just thought I'd share my two pence worth! Good luck! X


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks MEL
I have read something similar. I'm just so nervous re the whole process, that I think I am being over cautious!!
xxx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Emma,

This on the frequently asked questions thread on the 2ww.....

Food and Drink

What should I eat on the 2WW?

The usual advice is to eat as though you are pregnant so a fairly healthy balanced diet. It's also important to drink 2-3 litres of water. This helps flush out the empty follicles which will keep filling with blood & helps prevent OHSS as well as flush out all the drugs from treatment & during EC...and obviously ensure you're hydrated.

http://www.food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/life02eatingwhenpregnant.pdf

Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

This link provides some info on selenium & a list of food souces:

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0#ixzz2UcRiuP63

/links


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you soooo much Carly!! Fab links
Good luck with your cycle. Are you on the 2ww now? 
xxx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you Emma  

No I've just gone onto round 2 of clomid so keeping my fingers crossed this will be a good month, well June of course lol.

Good luck or the rest of your 2ww  

Xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much!
Best of luck to you hun!!
x


----------

